# Scared Yet???



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Well ya should be!!! 










I mean who wouldn't be scared of that???


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Whoa, I think I just peed my pants! I think the fact that she's wearing a pink frilly outfit makes it even scarier! :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that's great


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That is almost Stepford Wife-looking!! It's cute, but frightening!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm almost too scared to type. :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

How could anyone be scared of such a beautiful lady?  

Where in the world did you get that outfit? It's adorable!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> That is almost Stepford Wife-looking!! It's cute, but frightening!!


that is exactly what i was thinnking!!! move over nicole here's ruby lmao!

i love that outfit it's sooooo feminine and dainty hehehe...


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

EEK :shock: 

LOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

um maybe its the lace but she is too pretty to be scared of :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww ruby is as lovely as ever


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL LMAO its like the chi wersion of the bride of Chucky - ooh ruby Im so scared lol :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Too pretty to be scarey!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm terrified, completely terrified. Ruby you are as beautiful as always.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I think the outfit sorta takes away from the terror :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: I just can't look :shock: :shock: 


:wink: :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

WOA!!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

yikes ! too funny !


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

LOL :shock: Didn't know whether to run or laugh!  She looked like she could've been doing a wild hoochy coochy kindof dance too! :booty: Any chance of a still pic of your beautiful girl in that pretty dress too?????? Pleeeeze Peta? :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Nope Sorry Ruby is too pretty to be scary. Good think cause otherwise that might be real frightening :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol it is


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> um maybe its the lace but she is too pretty to be scared of :lol:


Yep!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Be afraid, be very afraid !!! :lol: Sophie's hiding right now !!


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

:shock: ......LOL


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

hehe! Thanks guys! She takes herself pretty seriously even if the rest of us don't  Makes me laugh :lol: 

To whoever asked her little ensemble was the sample from the fall collection hipdoggy sent us to model  It's very cute and girly!!! I'm not gonna post any stills for now at least till they've used the pics, but I'll be sure to eventually!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

how did you do that :?:  , i love her frilly outfit  

kisses nat


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

It would be so much more intimating without the lace LOL


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I don't know whether to run for the hills or try to hug her in that cute outfit. :lol:


----------

